# Help ID this frame?



## slv63 (Jun 23, 2018)

I’m not very knowledgeable about this bike frame. Or bikes in general... Any ideas of what it is? It takes a three piece crank. Thanks!


----------



## slv63 (Jan 8, 2019)

It’s been a while. Any ideas on what this is?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 8, 2019)

The reflector mounted to the top tube and yellow paint under the blue have me thinking John Deere muscle bike. However, I do not know who made them for John Deere. Maybe  Stelber made?


----------



## marching_out (Jan 8, 2019)

Looks like a Schwinn mounted kick stand but nothing else on it looks Schwinn.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 13, 2019)

Any serial numbers on the bike? Murray style dropouts, Schwinn style kickstand and mountain bike bottom bracket make a really baffling combination. The rear brake boss is an owner addition, so it must have been originally a coaster brake bike.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 13, 2019)

IMO Looks European - three pc.Crank; look at front fork assly  hardware, crown, fork ends have lugs for wire fender braces....


----------



## slv63 (Jan 21, 2019)

No serial number on it. I guess it will remain a mystery. I think it might be European as well. If I am remembering correctly I think the crank had metric hardware on it.


----------

